# Mh with dog sorted



## ianmorgan (Feb 17, 2009)

HI ALL

THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE WITH YOU HOW I SOLVED MY DOG TRAVELING WITH US PROBLEM.
THE PROB BEING HES A 32kg VERY THICK COATED HUSKEY
THAT BEING THE PROB AS OTHER HALF WONT LET IN THE MH,HAIRS FLYING EVERYWHERE.
SO I MADE HIM THIS,










WHAT DO YA THINK


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Zero would not like that.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Put the other half in it see how s/he likes it.


----------



## TWS (Feb 17, 2009)

We have the same problem, we have a big German Shepard who always comes with us,we have adapted a cage on the bottom bunk for him, my only concern with your rear cage is that if you were involved in a rear shunt in a RTA, the cage may not protect your dog, just a thought, but yeah nice job.

Tom


----------



## peppers (Feb 17, 2009)

my mrs moaned about the dogs in the camper all the way to cornwall,she was still moaning when i took her off the roof rack


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 17, 2009)

*dog transport*

Hi Ian
Looks a great job there.very well set up.A bit worried about fumes pulling up behind van,also possible rear end bumps.

We have the same problem, our dog Rex is in a permanent state of shedding hair.We carry him in a open cage in the back of the estate car to avoid the problem.
However I would not carry him outside like that, so he travels on the floor of the motorhome using his own blanket on the floor. We have no problem with the hair as it disappears with the daily sweep out of the van. 
Happy camping

weez
Tony


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 17, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Hi Ian
> Looks a great job there.very well set up.A bit worried about fumes pulling up behind van,also possible rear end bumps.
> 
> We have the same problem, our dog Rex is in a permanent state of shedding hair.We carry him in a open cage in the back of the estate car to avoid the problem.
> ...




cheers WEE-Z
the fumes wouldn't be near the back as the exhaust pipe exits at the drivers door direction.


----------



## smudger (Feb 19, 2009)

*mh with dog sorted*

i hope to god, iff,  i ever come back in another life as a dog, you and yer missus wont be my owners.......have a nice life.....ditto.


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Feb 19, 2009)

If I had a missus that couldn't cope with a few hairs in the van I would leave her at home or get a divorce
I've got two border collies and they shed enough hair to make a new dog each week but I would never treat them like that - dog ownership is about caring for your dogs not treating them as something to be shoved out of the way.


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 19, 2009)

smudger said:


> i hope to god, iff,  i ever come back in another life as a dog, you and yer missus wont be my owners.......have a nice life.....ditto.



going by your post you would be one of those wee yappy dogs.WOULDNT WANT YOU


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 19, 2009)

oldiebutgoodie said:


> If I had a missus that couldn't cope with a few hairs in the van I would leave her at home or get a divorce
> I've got two border collies and they shed enough hair to make a new dog each week but I would never treat them like that - dog ownership is about caring for your dogs not treating them as something to be shoved out of the way.



what do you meen treat him like that.
for your information my dogs are very well looked after.
when we go away he actualy jumps up into his box wanting to go.
he has room to stand up turn round and lye down comfortably

thankyou very much


----------



## james pond (Feb 19, 2009)

subject of pets soon whip up passionate responses dont they,but afraid i have to agree with others; there is considerable risk to your dog with that set up, i have been rear ended twice in my time; and what if the dog becomes ill; or desperate to pee; or worse. a handheld vacuum cleaner whipped over the seats would sort the hair problem. i cant imagine him being worse that our dog for hair we put it out in the garden for birds to nest with; we live next to a nature reserve so have lots of customers


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 19, 2009)

james pond said:


> subject of pets soon whip up passionate responses dont they,but afraid i have to agree with others; there is considerable risk to your dog with that set up, i have been rear ended twice in my time; and what if the dog becomes ill; or desperate to pee; or worse. a handheld vacuum cleaner whipped over the seats would sort the hair problem. i cant imagine him being worse that our dog for hair we put it out in the garden for birds to nest with; we live next to a nature reserve so have lots of customers



hi james pond
my dog is at no more risk than any dog inside of MH espessially if the dog inside is not restrained in some way,which if not is acctuly illegal as if you have to brake in emergency or collide with someone/something youre dog will head straight for you and possibly through the windscrean.
the dog box on the reare of my MH is up high enough that a car would not hit it if reare shunted,a van or lorry would hit it yes,but no different than putting a dog into reare of an estate car.
if you woried about having an accident every time you went out you might as well throw your license in the fire and sit at home.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Nobody can understand the amounts of hair a Husky sheds unless they have had one.. No other Dog sheds like a Husky.
I don't like the idea of the box but i'm sure the Dog would love all the fresh air and smells.
I like to be able to keep an eye on my monster in the back but he's correct in an accident he could possibly fly from back to front at a great rate of Knots.
I wouldn't keep my Dog on the back but it's not my Dog.


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 19, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> Nobody can understand the amounts of hair a Husky sheds unless they have had one.. No other Dog sheds like a Husky.
> I don't like the idea of the box but i'm sure the Dog would love all the fresh air and smells.
> I like to be able to keep an eye on my monster in the back but he's correct in an accident he could possibly fly from back to front at a great rate of Knots.
> I wouldn't keep my Dog on the back but it's not my Dog.



thankyou BedfordMJ.

everybody man or dog is used to what they know.
my dog is a working dog .he does not stay in the house as he does not stay in the MH. he has not been in that enviroment so he does not miss it.if i did put him in MH he would be sick[as a dog]due to seeing every thing flying past him and rolling about.that is what happend when i took him to the forest park in the back of my jeep,i now take him in the back of transit van which is closed in and hes fine.


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> thankyou BedfordMJ.
> 
> everybody man or dog is used to what they know.
> my dog is a working dog .he does not stay in the house as he does not stay in the MH. he has not been in that enviroment so he does not miss it.if i did put him in MH he would be sick[as a dog]due to seeing every thing flying past him and rolling about.that is what happend when i took him to the forest park in the back of my jeep,i now take him in the back of transit van which is closed in and hes fine.



Its clear that Ianmorgan cares for his dog, as an ex dog handler I transported my dogs in a dog van, they slept in kennels outdoors, now some people would say it was cruel to keep dogs outside, but the dogs were happy and healthy, at the end of the day a dog is animal not a baby, I'm sure Ianmorgan husky will be as happy in his cage.

Tom


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 19, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> thankyou BedfordMJ.
> 
> everybody man or dog is used to what they know.
> my dog is a working dog .he does not stay in the house as he does not stay in the MH. he has not been in that enviroment so he does not miss it.if i did put him in MH he would be sick[as a dog]due to seeing every thing flying past him and rolling about.that is what happend when i took him to the forest park in the back of my jeep,i now take him in the back of transit van which is closed in and hes fine.



Zero was stolen once. I never keep him outside now but given the choice he does prefer to be outside. 
It's nice for him to go away and when parked up I fasten him on the tow hook of the Bedford, he's really happy outside.
Of course he loves to be in front of a warm fire but he's a Husky and he's made for the cold.
I do have problems getting him inside when he has been out, he's just happier outside.
I do make him come inside at night though despite gnashing of teeth grumbling and whining of the Dog equivalent of it's not fair.
The back box i'm sure the Dog would love - doesn't feel right for me but i'm sure it would be full of fresh air and random smells. Would have to be really secure for a Husky though.


----------



## masterfit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Poor dog*

Ive seen it all now ! I wouldnt dream of carrying my Spaniel like this. His position is in the van with us wether he is wet, muddy or moulting. you can always Clean the van after !!


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 20, 2009)

*dog box*

I GIVE UP

YOU WOULD THINK TO HEAR SOME OF YOU I WAS PUTTING A 5 YEAR OLD CHILD IN THE DOG BOX

AS I HAVE SAID BEFORE HE IS A WORKING DOG AND KNOWS NO OTHER WAY OF TRAVELING AND SO IS VERY HAPPY WITH DOG BOX.

HE IS NOT A SUBSTITUTE CHILD. BY THE SOUND OF SOME POSTS YOURS IS.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 20, 2009)

we used to have a german shep and he always sat with us upfront, there is no legal requirement for an animal to be restrained in a veihcle (as yet). me personaly would not have put him in a box at the rear of the van but it is up to the individual to decide right or wrong . as for getting the van a little dirty inside i think that if anyone looks at there leisure vehicle that way is a little sad or suffering from  o.c.d it is there to be enjoyed and used .  personaly all motor homes if hit up the rear hard enough by even a transit van  will disintegrate rendering the occupants inside the rear animal or human   either playing a harp or loading a furnace with a shovel  depends who gets you first if that is a worry then maybe a ex mod tank will convert to a camper very safe


----------



## Hirohito (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dog Problem*

I would report you to the RSPCA if I passed you on the road. Should be ashamed of yourself.....Dog lover...my A**E.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hirohito said:


> I would report you to the RSPCA if I passed you on the road. Should be ashamed of yourself.....Dog lover...my A**E.



dont let this turn into a personal vendetta as we all know phil (admin ) is not too pleased with personal attacks on the site , so lets all calm down or we may loose this site OK lets all act our age and if someone dont agree with anothers veiw say so and leave it alone DONT HARRASS  other members please .


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 20, 2009)

I was reading in my local paper about a 15 month old child being left asleep in a car in supermarket car park. It seems this happens regularly.
I'm sure the Dog won't come to any harm in that box unless shunted up high.
As long as it's fastened securely and no risk of dropping off the Dog should be happy enough.
I wouldn't want it for my Dog but that's my choice.
RSPCA? Get a grip if the RSPCA pick up an animal, they put in in a box in a van don't they? Is it any different?


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Hirohito said:


> I would report you to the RSPCA if I passed you on the road. Should be ashamed of yourself.....Dog lover...my A**E.



I think this is way over the top, and I would imagine the RSPCA would do very little or anything at all, the dog is a working husky not a child, I'm sure he will love it in his dog cage on the rear of the M/H, my dog cant wait to get into his cage. Most dog owners ain't got a clue about dogs, they tend to treat them as children rather than a pet dog, my pet hates are overweight dogs, yappy dogs, dogs on furniture and beds, and dogs that are alpha to there owners. I don't think ianmorgan has anything to be ashamed about, and I'm pretty sure he is a good responsible dog owner.

Tom

PS And I agree with Mandrake, we shouldn't get personnel.


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hirohito said:


> I would report you to the RSPCA if I passed you on the road. Should be ashamed of yourself.....Dog lover...my A**E.




40 lower quilly rd dromore co down NI

heres my address you report me,ill post their outcome

by the way post me your adress i will pass it on to RSPCA when they are finnished so they can f--k you off for wasting their time&money

ASSHOLE


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 20, 2009)

I do hope you don't make him run awful distances, do you pay him the minimum wage? Does he have a tachograph fitted?
Does he have a work permit?
I imagine that he is transported in his box and has really nice holidays. I've heard some trucks carry Cows,Hens,Pigs and Sheep and when they get to their destination they kill them.
I think I'd rather be your Dog.


----------



## smudger (Feb 21, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> going by your post you would be one of those wee yappy dogs.WOULDNT WANT YOU


yapyap yapyap owyapyapyap yapyap
(NASTY,CRUEL AN EVIL)


----------



## smudger (Feb 21, 2009)

smudger said:


> yapyap yapyap owyapyapyap yapyap
> (nasty,cruel an evil)



hi ianmorgan.....take it on the chin mate...only a wind up.....no harm ment.......tbh,i like your handywork, but it woulden,t appeal to me or my hound.:d:d:d


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> I do hope you don't make him run awful distances, do you pay him the minimum wage? Does he have a tachograph fitted?
> Does he have a work permit?
> I imagine that he is transported in his box and has really nice holidays. I've heard some trucks carry Cows,Hens,Pigs and Sheep and when they get to their destination they kill them.
> I think I'd rather be your Dog.



We were just saying yesterday while we were walking up by Neptune's Staircase near Fort William with our German Shepherd Henry, he has some really nice holidays. ianmorgan my fried I wouldn't get too upset about some of the comments, I have been threatened by members of the public before whilst dog training, saying they were gonna report us to the RSPCA for numerous things from shooting a gun at a dog and handler while challeging them to getting dogs addicted to drugs to become a drug detection dog etc etc, let it go over your head, some people ain't got a clue about our four legged friends and how they function !! 

I agree with Bedfords last post too !! 
Tom PS Happy Wildcamping !


----------



## sagart (Feb 21, 2009)

Our daughter, until she moved with her husband to a vet's practice in Oregon, was at a practice off the M3.
They had several cases of accidents on the motorway where the passengers survived but the dog did not...the worst case was where an Alsation went through the windscreen and they had to, literally, scrape the remains off the back of a lorry.
The result is that her Doberman and our Rough Collie, both wear harnesses attached to the seatbelt.
http://www.ruffrider.com/why-crates-are-not-safe is worth looking at for actual test results for caged/ crated/ boxed dogs and http://www.ruffrider.com/legislation to see how seriously some US States take the matter of tethering in a vehicle


----------



## robjmckinney (Feb 21, 2009)

*sagart is correct*

The only safe method is a safety harness for a dog, got mine from a pound shop and fixed on on the front seat, gotta say my dog is more friendly than the kids so they get the back seat!

If you worry so much about dog hairs brush it more often, being a working dog does not give an excuse to abuse them but neither treat my dog as a nancy alpha fermale!

A box on the outside of the vehicle looks to me like a 'sweat box' a method of  torture and punishment, also open to exhuast fumes etc while on the road!

There again it is not my dog, I don't see great snow levels in NI that requires a husky dog to pull sleigh all year round, a working dog?


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Feb 21, 2009)

robjmckinney said:


> There again it is not my dog, I don't see great snow levels in NI that requires a husky dog to pull sleigh all year round, a working dog?



It does painting and decorating according to the address given! Maybe it is a Dulux dog in disguise.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 21, 2009)

robjmckinney said:


> The only safe method is a safety harness for a dog, got mine from a pound shop and fixed on on the front seat, gotta say my dog is more friendly than the kids so they get the back seat!
> 
> If you worry so much about dog hairs brush it more often, being a working dog does not give an excuse to abuse them but neither treat my dog as a nancy alpha fermale!
> 
> ...



A Husky sheds a lot of fur, when Zero is losing his winter coat I can fill a waste paper basket everyday. I have to empty the Hoover for each room as he loses so much fur. They lose fur all year 'round.
A lot of people do race Husky's in the UK and obviously have to have sledges with wheels when there is no snow.
The other thing with Husky's they have to be kept secure as they run away and have no road sense whatsoever, plus they can cause much damage.
http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/huskydamage
http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/abouthuskies/disadvantages
The fresh air the box provides would be really good for a Husky as they can easily overheat.


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Feb 21, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> KEEP HER BETWEN THE DICHES


Check out http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Diche  for their definition of diche! Beware profane language.


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 21, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> A Husky sheds a lot of fur, when Zero is losing his winter coat I can fill a waste paper basket everyday. I have to empty the Hoover for each room as he loses so much fur. They lose fur all year 'round.
> A lot of people do race Husky's in the UK and obviously have to have sledges with wheels when there is no snow.
> The other thing with Husky's they have to be kept secure as they run away and have no road sense whatsoever, plus they can cause much damage.
> http://www.siberianhuskyclub.com/huskydamage
> ...




cheers Bedford
a man with knowledge and sense [well about dogs anyway  ]
some of you should take heed.


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 21, 2009)

oldiebutgoodie said:


> Check out http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Diche  for their definition of diche! Beware profane language.



how about this
KEEP HER BETWEEN THE DITCHES [NOT IN THEM DICHE]


----------



## ianmorgan (Feb 21, 2009)

oldiebutgoodie said:


> It does painting and decorating according to the address given! Maybe it is a Dulux dog in disguise.



STIPPLING WALL,CEILINGS

METHOD
GET 1 LARGE WOOLLY DOG [HUSKY] 
      110 LITRE TIN OF PAINT
      APPLY ON DOG [LIBERALLY]
      STAND BACK AS HE SHAKES AND STIPPLES


PS THERES NO FLYS ON YOU oldiebutgoodie


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 22, 2009)

a large dog is great for painting the walls  but shurly you need a cat to get the paint in hard to reach places like the corners   (this is just to make lite of things you understand )


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2009)

*Ru smudger that talks to kezzywez ?*



smudger said:


> hi ianmorgan.....take it on the chin mate...only a wind up.....no harm ment.......tbh,i like your handywork, but it woulden,t appeal to me or my hound.:d:d:d



Hello there smudger
question r u smudger that talks to kezzywez?


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 1, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> 40 lower quilly rd dromore co down NI
> 
> heres my address you report me,ill post their outcome
> 
> ...



You posted the picture and asked for people's comments and that's what they've done so why are you getting abusive when comments are made

I've sent the RSPCA an email with your address and mine and a picture of the appalling box you transport your dog in,,,  If you can't allow the dog you have chosen,,,,,, to live with you,,,,, then why have the dog in the first place


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 1, 2009)

boyo1414 said:


> You posted the picture and asked for people's comments and that's what they've done so why are you getting abusive when comments are made
> 
> I've sent the RSPCA an email with your address and mine and a picture of the appalling box you transport your dog in,,,  If you can't allow the dog you have chosen,,,,,, to live with you,,,,, then why have the dog in the first place




Appalling, hardly. Mosy Husky's do live outside.


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 1, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> Appalling, hardly. Mosy Husky's do live outside.



Huskeys never live in a box,, bouncing about on the back of a camper,,,,,, to inflict that environment on any living creature is appalling.  

The issue of exhaust fumes was not fully discussed,,, behind every vehicle there is an area of low pressure caused by the air rushing along the body of the vehicle suddenly having to break away from back of the vehicle. The low pressure sucks in the air from all around, including the exhaust fumes.  That poor dog is probably continually breathing exhaust gas.

I'll let you know what the RSPCA say


----------



## ianmorgan (Mar 1, 2009)

boyo1414 said:


> Huskeys never live in a box,, bouncing about on the back of a camper,,,,,, to inflict that environment on any living creature is appalling.
> 
> The issue of exhaust fumes was not fully discussed,,, behind every vehicle there is an area of low pressure caused by the air rushing along the body of the vehicle suddenly having to break away from back of the vehicle. The low pressure sucks in the air from all around, including the exhaust fumes.  That poor dog is probably continually breathing exhaust gas.
> 
> I'll let you know what the RSPCA say



hello wise one
for starters my dog does not LIVE in its dog box.it travels now and again in it.it lives in a 6'x4' dog kennel at home.
as for bouncing about in it the box is firmly attached to MH.so it would not be bouncing anymore than a dog inside a MH.
i await for the rspca with pleasure.


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2009)

boyo1414 said:


> You posted the picture and asked for people's comments and that's what they've done so why are you getting abusive when comments are made
> 
> I've sent the RSPCA an email with your address and mine and a picture of the appalling box you transport your dog in,,,  If you can't allow the dog you have chosen,,,,,, to live with you,,,,, then why have the dog in the first place



IMO, the RSPCA have more important things to deal with than your complaint, which I feel is unjustified, and for what its worth this is bang out of order. 

Regards Tom

PS Please feel free to report me to anyone you like.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 2, 2009)

My Parrot lives in a cage report me.


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 2, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> hello wise one
> for starters my dog does not LIVE in its dog box.it travels now and again in it.it lives in a 6'x4' dog kennel at home.
> as for bouncing about in it the box is firmly attached to MH.so it would not be bouncing anymore than a dog inside a MH.
> i await for the rspca with pleasure.




 yes,yes I realise it doesn't live in the box all the time,,,, it was it's imprisonment in the box I was commenting on ,, as you well know.

And as for the dog in the box bouncing the same amount as a dog in the MH,, that is absolutely incorrect.  Due to the rear of the van being rearwards or the rear wheels it moves up and down considerably more than 
the parts of the van between the wheel-base.  Over-hang behind the rear wheel exacerbates the effect.  The effect is known as pitching


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 2, 2009)

TWS said:


> IMO, the RSPCA have more important things to deal with than your complaint, which I feel is unjustified, and for what its worth this is bang out of order.
> 
> Regards Tom
> 
> PS Please feel free to report me to anyone you like.



The RSPCA deals with cruelty to animals,,,,, let them decide if the subject of my notification is unjustified.  

BTW,,, I didn't make a "complaint" but a notification

How is this "bang out of order"?  ianmorgan offered his address with the specific intent of it being used to make contact with the RSPCA.

You offer yourself up for reporting but  neglect to offer your address,,, and I haven't received a PM with your address so I guess your offer is completely insincere,,, just like your use of the word "regards"

Yours,

with deep anger at mistreatment of animals and resentment at people's defence of such behaviour,  Boyo


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2009)

boyo1414 said:


> The RSPCA deals with cruelty to animals,,,,, let them decide if the subject of my notification is unjustified.
> 
> BTW,,, I didn't make a "complaint" but a notification
> 
> ...



Please feel free to PM for my address Boyo and report me to anyone and  for whatever reason that may come into your head, I hardly think transporting a dog in a cage is mistreatment of an animal. I think you are purely doing this to cause trouble, so I for one will not be entering into further correspondence with you over this matter, but as I said please feel free to PM me for my details, IMO you ain't got a clue what you are talking about. This is a Wildcamping forum not a way of getting kicks by causing trouble.

Regards Tom

PS Perhaps you should move on as I smell a rat.


----------



## walkers (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't like the sight of the dog in the box hanging off the back of the motorhome either, but where is the difference between that and a trailer?
There are trailers designed with the purpose of transporting dogs behind motor vehicles they are lower to the ground so I suppose the dog is at greater risk. If it's a cruelty issue then these trailers would be illegal surely (they pitch and roll too) I wouldn't use either but cannot see how one is more or less cruel than the other. Both prevent the dog being ejected easily in an accident and yes I agree both are at the rear and both have the same risk if a lorry or van backends you but the crate on this motorhome is high up so safer if a car does. My 2 travel inside with us and each have the equivalent of a doggy seat belt.


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 2, 2009)

TWS has gone now and won't be commenting further but I will reply to his post anyway,,,,,,,

I don't think transporting an animal in a cage is "mistreatment" nor "neglect of the animal" which is the way I would put it.  

I do believe that consigning an animal to being transported around behind a MH in such a box (as has been made),,,,,,,,,,,is not condusive with proper care and attention to that animal's needs and requirements.

There may well be trailers manufactured to carry dogs and similar animals but I don't believe that legality is the manufacturer's responsibility,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, more the responsibility of the driver who should make sure his cargo is properly cared for.

Personally,,,,,,,,, I would never allow my dogs to be carried in either a box or a trailer,,,,,,, I care for them too much for that


----------



## jimmnlizz (Mar 2, 2009)

Regards Tom

PS Perhaps you should move on as I smell a rat.[/QUOTE]

SNAP!  Sounds a lot like that 'teacher' person, Salopian,   who caused the big arguement about the spelling on this site!   He left after he had posted about a dozen times and caused an uproar!!   JIM!!


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 2, 2009)

I must have missed that as I don't come on here very often,,,,,,,,, I don't critisise spelling or grammar errors as I make too many of my own, I'm not as teacher and don't live in Shropshire,,,,,,,,,,,,, but apart from all that,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what rat?????

As in my PM to TWS,,, the guy asked for comments about his box and offered his address for reporting to the RSPCA,,,,, what am I not understanding here???


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2009)

dogs This is the PM that was sent to me today by boyo 1414

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Go on then,,,, give me your address,,,, put up or shut up (as they say). I've nothing to report you about and really can't think of who I should report you to anyway,, and I live nowhere near Durham,,,,,,,, but you made the offer,, so cough up. Or is it all just empty hot air??

The guy made that box and asked for comments,,, he then put up his address and said "report me" so what's all the noise about??

I think,, he started the thread wanting to show-off and expecting everybody to applaud his efforts and now it's not the way he thought,,,,, he's regretting it. Such is life!! I don't know what your angle is but it's a tad "off the mark" 

Most people who have made comment on the thread don't think the box is a good method of transporting a dog, so there it is,,,, let it go,,,,,,,,,, Julian

I wasn't going to make any further comment about the dog cage, but just want to show you the PM I received from boyo 1414, IMO this chap is out to cause trouble, I simply don't want to feed him further as he appears to thrive on conflict, above is the PM he sent to me, I have come across many people in my life who enjoy disharmony and causing trouble, I find the best way to deal with them is simply ignore them. He has made the RSPCA aware of the dog cage, end of story, lets just see what the RSPCA does about it. 

Regards Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi ianmorgan,
by jove you opened a can of worms with this one. 
To settle could you not get a quote from the RSPCA regarding your travelling arrangements for your dog?
Doggie things always bring the best and the worst out in people. 
Incidently, like your dog and your box. 

Happy Camping


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 2, 2009)

As I said in my PM,,,,,"let it go", and you say "end of story"  ,,,,,, let it be so ,,,,, unless you or anyone else wishes to continue with the discussion


----------



## lenny (Mar 2, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi ianmorgan,
> by jove you opened a can of worms with this one.
> 
> 
> Happy Camping



Worms in Cans, is that allowed. Hope the lid is pierced so the little blighters can breath


----------



## ianmorgan (Mar 2, 2009)

TWS said:


> dogs This is the PM that was sent to me today by boyo 1414
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Go on then,,,, give me your address,,,, put up or shut up (as they say). I've nothing to report you about and really can't think of who I should report you to anyway,, and I live nowhere near Durham,,,,,,,, but you made the offer,, so cough up. Or is it all just empty hot air??
> ...


cheers tom for posting pm

hello julian
yes i did post pic and asked for comments,and i shall accept all, good and bad,doesn't annoy me in the slightest.as for showing of its a dog box ,i didn't build the MH.as for regretting it i don't think i ever posted words to that effect.
i await for your reply from RSPCA
not that i like waisting their time,o sorry that's you doing that


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm glad you are not upset in the slightest about comments Ian,, though I must admit that your response to hirohito,,,, 

"so they can f--k you off for wasting their time&money

ASSHOLE"

did appear as though you were  tad annoyed  

What I meant was that I think that you might be regretting starting the thread because of all the negative comments made regarding the box.

The RSPCA inspector may not make contact as they are suffering from man-power and finance constraints but I am assured that they much perfer a report to be made so that they can act on their own discretion,,,,,,, rather than no report being made at all.

I was discussing this thread with my wife and she posed the questions,,,,,

You describe your dog as "working",,, what work does it do??

If the dog is not allowed in the camper,, where does it sleep,,, in the box?

When you leave the camper during say,,,,,,,, a hot day and it's not conveinient to take the dog with you,,,, where does it stay,,,, in the box??

If you go out for the evening,, say for a meal or to the pub and the dog can't go with you, does it get put in the box??

Julian


----------



## masterfit (Mar 3, 2009)

*Replacement Children*

Slightly annoyed with the accusation of my dog being a replacement for my children.
Im sure many people do have dogs for companionship wether they have children or not, and so they should, as a serial dog owner I can think of no better way to share your life. 
My Kids however are both now responsible dog owners. I think the comment made was below the belt and childish. Surely posting this Dog box design was inviting conflict. Maybe Fiamma would be interested in the design NOT!!


----------



## ianmorgan (Mar 3, 2009)

boyo1414 said:


> I'm glad you are not upset in the slightest about comments Ian,, though I must admit that your response to hirohito,,,,
> 
> "so they can f--k you off for wasting their time&money
> 
> ...


hi julian
my response to HIROHITO was only sent to him as the same manner to which he posted to me.not annoyed.
not regretting starting thread as i am not being cruel as you put to my dog by making him a perfectly safe place to travel.
to answer your wife's question. huskies are well known as being sleigh pulling dogs, that's their work as in working dogs.and before you get typing yes i know their is little to no snow in NI, that is why he is put in a harness and i have him pulling me on my bicycle around forests & beaches,it is what they love doing and keeps them fit and healthy.
as to where does it sleep,well i lift the box of the back of the MH and it is set inside my safari room awning with the door left open. the dog is on a 15ft line attached to MH so he can go in and out as he pleases.
when the dog is with me it is only local weekend trips N&S of Ireland and is never left alone,my pub & restaurant is the MH.
i think Ive answered all your questions.
hopefully satisfactorily IAN.


----------



## boyo1414 (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the idea of lifting the box off and putting it in an awning,,,,,,,,, sounds like a good thing to do


----------



## t&s (Mar 4, 2009)

only one answer to this dont have a pet
then you dont have to take it anywhere


----------



## t&s (Mar 4, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> HI ALL
> 
> THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE WITH YOU HOW I SOLVED MY DOG TRAVELING WITH US PROBLEM.
> THE PROB BEING HES A 32kg VERY THICK COATED HUSKEY
> ...



whilst this mode of carrying your pet looks good i would be very concerned about all the road dust /rain spray and exaust fumes swirling around the rear of your mororhome whilst driving and your pet breathing all this in
this cannot be the healthy option for your animal


----------



## cipro (Mar 4, 2009)

t&s said:


> only one answer to this dont have a pet
> then you dont have to take it anywhere


 
We don't have any pets either !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so no probs with the 
caring of them or the worry although I would like a dog but don't
have the time to commit properly


----------

